

Lodge: HTTP-to-Syslog Proxy w/node.js - claylo
http://www.loggly.com/2010/09/http-to-syslog-proxy-with-node-js/

======
Kripto
Totally awesome!

------
lllegrand
Way to go Kord!

~~~
kordless
Thanks dude. Maybe you can log stuff out of that robot of yours:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jyl3ABJMRv4>

